
What are your Unix pipeline commands that saved you from lot of coding/time? - djug
https://dev.to/djviolin/what-are-your-unix-pipeline-commands-that-saved-you-from-lot-of-codingtime-7ok
======
DrScump
Well, there's always the classic for backing up an entire directory structure:

find . [optional criteria] -depth -print | cpio -ovBm -O <device/path>

------
Pinckney
IMHO, unless you want to use this as part of some larger script, ncdu is far
superior for this particular problem.

